# No Artist Alley at Further Confusion?



## KiyaraSabel (Jun 18, 2010)

I was planning on attending FC'11 to make some money in an alley as well as visiting home, but it would appear there are only Dealer's Tables (sold out) and the Furry Marketplace, which might be the equivalent of an artist's alley, but doesn't seem to me to be terribly well defined as such.

Can someone who's been to the con and familar with options for Artists give me some clearer information? At this point it looks like I'm going to have to cancel my trip.


----------



## Skulldog (Jun 18, 2010)

The Market place is the 'Artist Alley' for FC, it's not free, and it's located in the hallway outside the Dealer's room.

It's a cheaper way to get space though, and it does get good traffic, the only down side is you can not sell anything adult in nature, since it's in a public walkway.


----------

